# Black Oak Peppermill



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm working in finishing up a batch of peppermills, and this piece of black oak really jumped out. I think I got this from Oregon burls or maybe from manbuckwal... Can't remember... Wish I had a few more blanks like this.

About 11" tall and it's got a little fuchsite stone inlay. Finished with a few coats of Danish oil.

C&C always welcome!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful, Keller! I need to talk you into making me one... maybe from some of 's ugly blm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2014)

Exquisite Doc !!! The BOB always pops once u put some finish on it !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice PPmill David.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Beautiful, Keller! I need to talk you into making me one... maybe from some of 's ugly blm.



I'd be happy to make you one, Henry... Maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 6, 2014)

Doc
That is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2014)

Sure, love to. What do you have in mind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Sure, love to. What do you have in mind?


Nothing... My mind is a blank canvas... Much like Florida State's game plan... What are you thinking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful, Doc! I love the form and how it really shows off the wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn Doc - Awesome mill. I say it every time you make a mill, but I love the way you hide that line / kerf. Mark of a master! Beautiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm thinking I want one of your pepper mills. Did you think an administrator could have more than 1 thought at a time?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> ... Did you think an administrator could have more than 1 thought at a time?



Ordinarily, I'd jump all over that, but I'm too tired to get all worked up. 

You'd better check with the better half if you're intending to bring something into her house, but I'm happy to spin something for you. We can sort out the details in conversation after you get clearance from your boss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 6, 2014)

Doc that is some nice work!! I'm gonna have to try some if that Black Oak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2014)

Doc you knocked that one out of the park. As you know I love the shapes of your mills. I have never seen one you made that I haven't liked a lot and this is no exception. Awesome form and choice of wood. Love the inlay. I assume the cap is decorative?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Doc you knocked that one out of the park. As you know I love the shapes of your mills. I have never seen one you made that I haven't liked a lot and this is no exception. Awesome form and choice of wood. Love the inlay. I assume the cap is decorative?



The cap (walnut plug) actually keeps the peppercorns from falling out when you turn it over to see who made it. Since the seam on this style is so far down, they're filled from the very top. The kit comes with a silicone o-ring, but I've skipped it on the last few... I've just turned a very slight taper on the piece so it wedges in securely. The o-rings are a real PITA.


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2014)

No worries... my bride would love one! Though she might wonder why I can't make such nice and useful things! I'll connect via pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 7, 2014)

That's sweet, Keller! Is that the one you were telling me about the other day? BTW, the mills I ordered came in. After we finish dealing with what's going on down here, I'll be ready for that lesson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> That's sweet, Keller! Is that the one you were telling me about the other day? BTW, the mills I ordered came in. After we finish dealing with what's going on down here, I'll be ready for that lesson.



Yep, this is the one I was talking about... I need to source a few more of these blanks! I hope things get sorted there for you and yours... The shop is always open here(although I'm not always in it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

